# Review: FiveMega's Surefire Deep Turbo C Head



## LuxLuthor (Aug 24, 2009)

Just got one of FiveMega's Deep Turbo C Heads from this sales thread today, and intended to use it with one of the 2 x 18650 bodies & AW switches I got from Nite's (FM's) great sale here.

First thing you notice is how far FM has come in the craftsmanship and sculpturing. When I screwed head down over FM's D26 reflector, the edge between the two reflectors, nearly vanishes. I was not sure what to expect with essentially a "double reflector" but the fact that I am taking my time to post this review and ordering a second one shortly should tell you.

I have the FiveMega custom Carley 1794 bulb in this baby, and which Nite is generously selling in his thread here. _(Sidenote, PLEASE MAKE SURE TO USE EYE PROTECTION WITH THESE)_. Anyway, I took some shots which I am posting below.

The two sets of beamshots were with identical settings on white wall with manual settings. First set is regular head & FM's D26 reflector & FM's new Turbo Head from same distance at ISO 80, F-3.5, 1/400 sec






​*This next set is with same settings, except F 4.5 (smaller iris opening)*





​Obviously, this bulb throws out a lot more light in general, but I wanted to reduce settings to show what this new Turbo does with the same bulb/batteries.

Here are some more thumbs you can click on to see other closeups I took.


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 25, 2009)

How well does the color match Nite's/ FM's bodies?

What is the total length of the 2x18650 body and the Deep Turbo C Head?

Thank you for the review Lux. I was still on the fence about getting one of these and those wall shots helped.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 25, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> How well does the color match Nite's/ FM's bodies?
> 
> What is the total length of the 2x18650 body and the Deep Turbo C Head?
> 
> Thank you for the review Lux. I was still on the fence about getting one of these and those wall shots helped.



Perfect color match, although the new Turbo head is not the shiny black as Nite's bodies. I had not even noticed it with the fins and grooving breaking it up until you asked.



Length of my Nite 2 x 18650 with "stock" head is 8 1/8"


Length with new Turbo head is 9 1/4" (including AW push button cover)


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 25, 2009)

The Turbo Head looked to be much taller than the standard SF head. A difference of only 1-1/8in is not bad at all.

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 25, 2009)

Does the hot spot seem to be brighter/smaller, more focused than the KT1/KT2/KT4 turboheads?


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 25, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Does the hot spot seem to be brighter/smaller, more focused than the KT1/KT2/KT4 turboheads?


 


+1

How does it compare to the throw of a KT-1. I noticed my KT-1 had the most throw compared to even my M6 with the 700 Lumen IMR lamp. So, how does it compares against the KT-1?


----------



## cenz (Aug 25, 2009)

Just my guessing, the beam pattern is slightly thrower than KT1,2


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 25, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Does the hot spot seem to be brighter/smaller, more focused than the *KT1/KT2/KT4 turboheads*?



Never heard of them.


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 25, 2009)

The KT4 is Surefire's reflector in their M6, M4, M3T and the KT1/KT2 is Surfire's C-series turbohead reflector.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 25, 2009)

I have not seen SF's version of a Turbohead, sorry. I can tell you that the hotspot on this with the 1794 is the smallest, tightest I have seen of any reflector I have. Is this what you are talking about? If so, I'm 100% sure the FM would be way smaller hotspot.

Maybe FM knows.


----------



## snailmeat (Aug 25, 2009)

I know this is the incan forum....but did you try this with any LED drop ins?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 25, 2009)

No, and I wouldn't expect it would work well with one because of the need for light source to be inserted into focal point. I believe FiveMega addressed that question in his sales thread. Almost all LED's are flood lights.

FWIW, that has been one of my long standing objections to LED's. Only thing that has made any real difference are the ones that put an aspheric lens in front.


----------



## Jay T (Aug 25, 2009)

snailmeat said:


> I know this is the incan forum....but did you try this with any LED drop ins?



With a Deree XR-E dropin. (Same exposure for each shot)

normal





FMCTH





It does grab some of the spill light light and send it to the hot spot, but, not like the way it aims an incan.

I also tried a Dereelight MC-E, it wasn't pretty.:sick2:


----------



## fivemega (Aug 25, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Does the hot spot seem to be brighter/smaller, more focused than the KT1/KT2/KT4 turboheads?


*Yes, hot spot is brighter, smaller and more concentrated compare to KT-4
The idea of making these turbo reflectors is to get more throw and better heat dissipation compare to similar products and this is achieved by deep parabola design, less textured and fine finned.*



snailmeat said:


> I know this is the incan forum....but did you try this with any LED drop ins?


*Please find the answer in post #27 here.
---
I would like to see your beam shots comparing same setups (battery/bulb) one with turbo head and another without.*


----------



## cenz (Aug 25, 2009)

fivemega said:


> I would like to see your beam shots comparing same setups (battery/bulb) one with turbo head and another without.[/b]



Hi FM,

I'm interest to try it to use IMR-9, but I don't know what the accurate ID of placement edge is. Could you / does anyone tell me the dimension?


----------



## Justin Case (Sep 2, 2009)

fivemega said:


> *Yes, hot spot is brighter, smaller and more concentrated compare to KT-4
> The idea of making these turbo reflectors is to get more throw and better heat dissipation compare to similar products and this is achieved by deep parabola design, less textured and fine finned.*
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, my experience with LED drop-ins does not match nailbender's in post #27 of the linked thread. See post #29 and post #30.

Perhaps you benefit only if you use a multi-die emitter. All of my P60 drop-ins are single-die Cree XR-Es. Besides using LED drop-ins, I had hoped that I could use this FM head as a substitute for a SureFire KT1 TH, while still using a standard SF P60 or P61 lamp assembly (the FM head was advertised as working with SF P90/P91 LAs, so I assumed that P60/P61s would also work). But the FM head does not fit over any of my P60 and P61 LAs. So for me, my LED drop-ins don't benefit and my SF incandescent LAs don't fit.

I'll try turning down one of my SF P60s to the same rim diameter as the LED drop-ins which fit. Hopefully, I get a nice beam.


----------



## Justin Case (Sep 2, 2009)

As an expedient, I decided to hand file a P61 HOLA. All of my SF R30, R60, P60, and P61 LAs, which don't fit the FM head, are just slightly larger in diameter at the rim vs my inexpensive DX P60 LED drop-ins, all of which do fit the FM head (SKU 6090 and SKU 11836). After about 10 minutes of trial and error filing, one of my P61 HOLAs fit into the FM head.

I got a hot spot lux increase from about 6800 lux at 1 meter using a Z44 bezel to about 9000 lux with the FM Deep Turbo C Head. At 1 meter, there is a very tight hot spot -- almost dot-like -- surrounded by a bright corona and then the spill. Upon closer inspection, I can clearly see that the FM head is imaging the filament (I can see the bright coils in the tight hot spot). However, at longer distances, the focus is clearly not optimum. At about 5 feet and greater, there is a small donut as that small hot spot diverges. The overall beam diameter is also less than with a standard Z44 bezel (about 7 feet diameter vs 13 feet diameter at 7 feet from a blank wall).


----------



## Justin Case (Sep 2, 2009)

SF P61 beam, 1 foot





SF P61 + FM Deep Turbo C Head, 1 foot





SF P61 beam , 7 feet





SF P61 plus FM Deep Turbo C Head, 7 feet (donut visible)





Photo further adjusted to bring out the donut hole





Reflector view of the P61 in the FM Deep Turbo C Head





Size comparison vs an SF Z44 bezel on an SF 6P host


----------



## abuhannibal (Oct 10, 2009)

Can anyone post some beamshots at long distances, with both single and quad-die emitters? I am thinking that this product would be a great solution for increasing the throw for a weapons light, but would like to get some idea of how it would compare to a dedicated thrower. Thanks!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 11, 2009)

I am also rather interested in seeing a bit of a throw competition with the Turbo head.


----------



## abuhannibal (Oct 26, 2009)

Got mine from Fivemega yesterday. Very nice product. I am waiting for some new drop-ins to arrive from nailbender, so am using this right now with a Leef 2x18500 body and AW multilevel tailcap switch and a P-60 "roomsweeper" MC-E dropin that Milkyspit made me. The Milky roomsweeper P-60 module is an absolutely perfect fit with the leef body and Fivemega head. Beam-wise, from up close (<10 feet or so) one can see a small dark area in the middle of the hotspot, but this is not really visible in normal use at longer distances. Throw, with this particular module, is pretty good but I haven't been able to compare with a dedicated thrower. But it makes for a very nice light with decent throw and a very respectable beam quality as long as one isn't critical at very short distances. I will hopefully be trying it with an SSC-50 and XPG drop-in over the next week or so.


----------



## Inliner (Dec 23, 2009)

Bringing this back up... has anyone tried any Lumens Factory lamps with this head? Fitment? Performance? I really like the D36 setup in my M3 head, but I'm not sure if this can perform any better in the throw department.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 23, 2009)

Based on the beamshots posted by* Justin Case,* I'm having a hard time believing this turbohead will out throw a KT2 + IMR-M3T (or any SF HOLA or LF lamp assembly). Anyone care to comment on this?


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 23, 2009)

I get about 13500-14000 lux at 1 meter for an XP-G R4 based LED Turbo Tower in a KT TH. If I use an SRTH, I get about 20000 lux. It's no contest. Every one of my SF THs (KT1, KT4, TRTH, SRTH) out-throws my Deep Turbo C Heads. Plus, the beam quality degrades when I put a P60 drop-in into a Turbo C Head (very ringy). If I can find the time, I can try some comparison beam shots.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 24, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Based on the beamshots posted by* Justin Case,* I'm having a hard time believing this turbohead will out throw a KT2 + IMR-M3T (or any SF HOLA or LF lamp assembly). Anyone care to comment on this?


*(KT2 + IMR-M3T) vs (2 primary P61)
Is that fair comparison?*



Justin Case said:


> I get about 13500-14000 lux at 1 meter for an XP-G R4 based LED Turbo Tower in a KT TH. If I use an SRTH, I get about 20000 lux. It's no contest. Every one of my SF THs (KT1, KT4, TRTH, SRTH) out-throws my Deep Turbo C Heads. Plus, the beam quality degrades when I put a P60 drop-in into a Turbo C Head (very ringy). If I can find the time, I can try some comparison beam shots.



*That's not the best setup you have and you won't get maximum throw.
These deep turbo heads make perfect parabola match with D26 or G4 Sunlight socket/reflector while P61 has slightly different focal length.
OP is using D26 with deep turbo head which are made for each other (makes a perfect parabola) and FM1794 setup
Does anybody have mentioned D26 with deep turbo head to post some comment and beam shot?*


----------



## Inliner (Dec 24, 2009)

I can't believe LuxLuthor doesn't have any experience with Surefire Turboheads... I don't think it will outperform even an HO-M3T for throw, but somewhere between it and the HO-9L D36 would be nice.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 24, 2009)

fivemega said:


> *That's not the best setup you have and you won't get maximum throw.
> These deep turbo heads make perfect parabola match with D26 or G4 Sunlight socket/reflector while P61 has slightly different focal length.
> OP is using D26 with deep turbo head which are made for each other (makes a perfect parabola) and FM1794 setup
> Does anybody have mentioned D26 with deep turbo head to post some comment and beam shot?*



Your sales ad said the head also works with the P90/P91, hence I believed that it should also work well with the P60/P61 (beam shots shown in my previous post above). Unfortunately, in my experience the head does not work that well with the P60/P61. I wish I had realized that the head was so sensitive to drop-in reflector curvature. Plus, the head doesn't fit any of my SF incan lamps unless I file down the SF lamp's rim diameter. Hard to believe that a P90/P91 is that different than a P30, P60, P61, and R60, all of which don't fit the head without filing.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 24, 2009)

Inliner said:


> I can't believe LuxLuthor doesn't have any experience with Surefire Turboheads... I don't think it will outperform even an HO-M3T for throw, but somewhere between it and the HO-9L D36 would be nice.



I'm not a big SF fanboy. I like the 5 or 6 that I have, but after 3 bad customer service issues, not enough to patronize their expensive addons.


----------



## Justin Case (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently installed an FM D26 Sunlight lamp in my Deep Turbo C Head. Now I finally have a well-matched lamp/TH. Using a WA01111-U bulb and driven by 2xIMR18500, the beam patterns I get are the same as shown in Post #1 by Lux Luthor. When using a standard Z44 bezel, the beam pattern looks similar to what you'd get with a P60 or P61 (but much brighter). Substituting the Deep Turbo C Head gives a very tight hot spot, much tighter than any SureFire KT1/2 or KT4 TH.

I'd present my own beam shots, but the beam is so bright that it just overwhelms by point and shoot camera. I need to load my CHDK firmware so that I can go to full manual settings.

With a Z44 bezel, I get about 12,500 lux at 1 meter. With the Deep Turbo C, I get 35,000 lux.

I guess my only complaint (minor) now is that there is a small (~1mm) gap between the Deep Turbo C Head and my FM host body.


----------



## Swagg (Feb 24, 2010)

What would this TH look like with FM's G4 Sunlight with the 1909 installed, beamshots anyone?


----------



## flashfiend (Feb 24, 2010)

So you are now confirming FiveMega's statement of a parabola match with his bi-pin D26 socket/reflectors and the Deep Turbo C Head? I tried the Turbo head with an sst-50 drop-in and did not like the results. I guess these really work much better with incans.

Thanks for posting results with the Z44 bezel. The 12500 lux value is more than enough for my needs and the 35000 lux with turbo head is just insane :thumbsup:

~1mm gap? Hard to please aren't you?  J/k

Btw, do you see any type of ring in the beam due to the 2 stage reflector setup or does the parabola match eliminate this?



Justin Case said:


> I recently installed an FM D26 Sunlight lamp in my Deep Turbo C Head. Now I finally have a well-matched lamp/TH. Using a WA01111-U bulb and driven by 2xIMR18500, the beam patterns I get are the same as shown in Post #1 by Lux Luthor. When using a standard Z44 bezel, the beam pattern looks similar to what you'd get with a P60 or P61 (but much brighter). Substituting the Deep Turbo C Head gives a very tight hot spot, much tighter than any SureFire KT1/2 or KT4 TH.
> 
> I'd present my own beam shots, but the beam is so bright that it just overwhelms by point and shoot camera. I need to load my CHDK firmware so that I can go to full manual settings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin Case (Feb 24, 2010)

Since it is a FiveMega body and a FiveMega head, yes I do expect zero gap. What can I say.

I don't see any rings with the naked eye. The beam is very smooth.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm interested in its performance with the SF P90/P91 and LF EO-9/IMR-9/HO-9.

So it is necessary to file down incan D26 lamps when using this turbo head? I wonder why that would be.


----------



## flashfiend (Feb 25, 2010)

ampdude said:


> I'm interested in its performance with the SF P90/P91 and LF EO-9/IMR-9/HO-9.
> 
> So it is necessary to file down incan D26 lamps when using this turbo head? I wonder why that would be.



I would really try to stick with FM's reflectors. The parabola match is key to getting a good focused beam although Justin Case would have more experience. I returned my Turbo Head because it did nothing to help the beam of my sst-50 and actually made it a little worse. That's why I was asking about a ring in the beam. Now that I've discovered incans and the FM D26 reflectors I'm sort of regretting the decision. :sigh: The lux number w/o the turbo head are a little consoling though.


----------



## fivemega (Feb 25, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> So you are now confirming FiveMega's statement of a parabola match with his bi-pin D26 socket/reflectors and the Deep Turbo C Head?


* I think flashfiend is talking about curve of reflector parabola.
Another world focal length of Deep Turbo C Head, is exactly same as D26 and G4 Sunlight. So, obviously combination of D26+Deep Turbo C Head or G4Sunlight+Deep Turbo C Head will work perfectly and focuse like laser beam.*



Justin Case said:


> Since it is a FiveMega body and a FiveMega head, yes I do expect zero gap. What can I say.


*Are you talking about gap of body and turbo head? or gap between G4Sunlight reflector and Deep Turbo C reflector?*



Justin Case said:


> I don't see any rings with the naked eye. The beam is very smooth.


*Smooth beam is produced by G4 Sunlight MOP reflector and sharp throw is produced by VLOP turbo deep head and combination of these two will make hybrid deep reflector.*



ampdude said:


> I'm interested in its performance with the SF P90/P91 and LF EO-9/IMR-9/HO-9.


*I don't recommend any of mentioned above lamp assembly when using Deep turbo head because they may have slightly different focal length which will cause less throw and donut shape beam. 

(WA1111+Sunlight) is brighter than any mentioned lamp assembly using same battery set up.*



ampdude said:


> So it is necessary to file down incan D26 lamps when using this turbo head?


*No such a thing necessary when turbo head combined with FMD26 or FM Sunlight.*


----------



## Justin Case (Feb 25, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Are you talking about gap of body and turbo head? or gap between G4Sunlight reflector and Deep Turbo C reflector?*


 
As I wrote in Post #29, "... there is a small (~1mm) gap between the Deep Turbo C Head and my FM host body."


----------



## flashfiend (Feb 25, 2010)

fivemega said:


> * I think flashfiend is talking about curve of reflector parabola.
> Another world focal length of Deep Turbo C Head, is exactly same as D26 and G4 Sunlight. So, obviously combination of D26+Deep Turbo C Head or G4Sunlight+Deep Turbo C Head will work perfectly and focuse like laser beam.*



This is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## flashfiend (Feb 25, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Smooth beam is produced by G4 Sunlight MOP reflector and sharp throw is produced by VLOP turbo deep head and combination of these two will make hybrid deep reflector.*



I was only asking because I saw a ring with my turbo head with nailbender drop-in. There is still also that transition between the two reflectors even with them having the same focal point. Btw, there are beamshots by 'cernobilia' I believe in a living room setup with a FM Prince using a WA1111 bulb where a ring is still subtly apparent. You'd have to look for it in the photo but because the Prince has a similar reflector setup I noticed it.

Regardless, Justin Case's confirmation of proper turbo head function is an interesting observation since his initial experience with it reflected some of my own observations. Now I'm starting to miss that turbo head. Just a little.


----------



## Justin Case (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess I was lucky. I tried selling one of my Deep Turbo C Heads, but didn't get any takers. Now I have two Sunlights to go into my two THs.

What would be really great is an adapter so that a Deep Turbo C Head can fit on a Millennium threaded host, e.g., M6, M900 VFG weaponlight, TLS T5.


----------



## koti (Mar 2, 2010)

@ Justin Case ;
I sent You a PM just now but Your box is full. How can I contact You ?


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 2, 2010)

Send it again. I deleted a couple of messages to make a little room in my inbox.


----------



## koti (Mar 2, 2010)

Justin, PM Sent.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 2, 2010)

I finally got a halfway decent beam shot of my D26 Sunlight, WA1111, Deep Turbo C, and FM 2xIMR26500. Distance to the far wall is about 18 feet.


----------



## flashfiend (Mar 2, 2010)

Great beamshot. I wonder what this looks like outdoors with distant objects. Do you have any exposure setting information?


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 2, 2010)

Some day I might find the free time to take an outdoor shot.

I didn't run the CHDK firmware for the camera. So I ran in the camera's stock manual mode, tungsten white balance, no flash, EV -2. Here is the EXIF data:

Aperture: f/2.8
Exposure Time: 0.017 s (1/60)
ISO equiv: 80
Exposure Bias: -2.00
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Manual
Flash Fired: No
Color Space: sRGB


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone know the runtime for WA1111 with 2 IMR 26500?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 3, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> I finally got a halfway decent beam shot of my D26 Sunlight, WA1111, Deep Turbo C, and FM 2xIMR26500. Distance to the far wall is about 18 feet.



Justin, did you resolve that problem you had with the gap that was in earlier photos, or just use a different body?


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 3, 2010)

The gap is smaller but still there. I have two heads, one on an FM 2xIMR26500 body and the other on an FM 2x18500 (or 3x16340) body. I could take up both gaps using o-rings, but I haven't done so.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, I meant the one with the gap in reflector joint.


----------



## koti (Mar 3, 2010)

Luxluthor, could You post an outside beamshot comparison between the Turbo C Head and the regular D26 reflector running the FM1974?
How much throw does the turbo head give ?
I have been using FM1794 bulbs for over a year now and Im still amazed by its juice...does the turbo head give a lot more wow as throw is concerned ?


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 3, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Oh, I meant the one with the gap in reflector joint.



What gap in the reflector joint? I don't recall complaining about that. Maybe I showed a photo of a SureFire P60 lamp in the Deep Turbo C, demonstrating that the P60 doesn't fit right (resulting in a big reflector joint gap)?

Edit: Ok, I went back to the sales thread and saw that I posted this. The point I was trying to make was that the P60 lamp didn't fit right -- it wouldn't insert completely into the Deep Turbo C. This resulted in a gap at the reflector joint. After filing down the P60 reflector rim to the proper diameter, the P60 fit all the way in with no gap at the reflector joint.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 3, 2010)

koti said:


> Luxluthor, could You post an outside beamshot comparison between the Turbo C Head and the regular D26 reflector running the FM1974?
> How much throw does the turbo head give ?
> I have been using FM1794 bulbs for over a year now and Im still amazed by its juice...does the turbo head give a lot more wow as throw is concerned ?



Using a WA01111-U bulb and driven by 2xIMR18500, my D26 Sunlight measures about 12,500 lux at 1 meter in a standard SureFire Z44 bezel. With the Deep Turbo C, I get 35,000 lux. That should give you an idea of the increase in throw. Based on Lux's spreadsheet data, the 1794 could have somewhat higher numbers than the 1111.


----------



## koti (Mar 3, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> Using a WA01111-U bulb and driven by 2xIMR18500, my D26 Sunlight measures about 12,500 lux at 1 meter in a standard SureFire Z44 bezel. With the Deep Turbo C, I get 35,000 lux. That should give you an idea of the increase in throw. Based on Lux's spreadsheet data, the 1794 could have somewhat higher numbers than the 1111.


 

Thats some impressive numbers considering its size and the fact its a hybrid reflector. I would love to see some outside beam shots though....
Well anyway Ive ordered the Turobo C Head so in about 2 weeks I will se for myself


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 3, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> Edit: Ok, I went back to the sales thread and saw that I posted this. The point I was trying to make was that the P60 lamp didn't fit right -- it wouldn't insert completely into the Deep Turbo C. This resulted in a gap at the reflector joint. After filing down the P60 reflector rim to the proper diameter, the P60 fit all the way in with no gap at the reflector joint.



Yeah, that was the one I meant. So you filed down the P60 reflector rim to fix it. It was just a loose end in the back of my mind wondering whatever happened to that.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 4, 2010)

Best I could do for outdoor shots on short notice. Target was a brick house across the street. I measured the distance at 50 yds with a laser rangefinder. Ambient light sources are street lights.

Control shot





D26 Sunlight with WA1111 and Deep Turbo C, driven by 2xIMR26500. Hot spot measured at about 35000 lux at 1m.





D26 Sunlight with WA1111 in a SureFire Z44 bezel, driven by 2xIMR26500. Hot spot measured at about 12500 lux at 1m.





XP-G R4 LED tower driven at ~1050mA in an SRTH, driven by 1xIMR26500. Hot spot measured at about 20000 lux at 1m.


----------



## koti (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks a lot more throwy that Turbo C Head compared to a normal Z44 bezel. Thanks for the shots Justin, I appreciate it 
Oh...and those IMR 36500 must give out at least 30 amps heh? Gotta get me some of those 

cheers


----------



## flashfiend (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wanted share my creation with this turbo head. A Lumens Factory 3x18500 Seraph-FM1909. I am really surprised that the Turbo Head was able to focus the very floody FM1909 with a very tiny hot spot. Smaller than my Dereelight DBS with sst-50.






Crappy beamshot (hotspot is way smaller but my phone cam can't capture it). 3ft to partition.


----------



## choppytubbs (Apr 9, 2010)

Any predictions on how far this TH throws under ideal circumstances, low light moisture etc. w/ recommended mop socket/reflector and WA 1111 or WA 1185. Just order these and may need a bezel. 

How about a relative comparison to DBS V3 XP-G. I have one of those for reference. I expect it to be much brighter but will it throw as well?


----------

